# I think I am in love!!!



## indaswamp (Aug 24, 2020)

...with a new store in Baton Rouge!! Red Stick Spice Co.

They got everything!!
https://www.redstickspice.com/


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 24, 2020)

I followed the link and you were right, they got a ton of stuff.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 24, 2020)

Heck yeah nice resource


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bookmarked! Thanks


----------



## Steve H (Aug 25, 2020)

Bookmarked! Thank you.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 25, 2020)

Bookmarked thanks.  They do have a lot of good stuff.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice find.
Thanks for posting.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Aug 25, 2020)

wow - i could spend my whole work day going through that site...sounds better than my job...hmmm  I like it.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 25, 2020)

Also bookmarked!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 25, 2020)

Definitely bookmarked!


----------

